# DIY Breath Controller for cheap



## Costis (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

long time lurker first time poster here...

Just wanted to share with you my DYI Arduino Breath Controller project. It is plug and play, works like a charm and costs less than 40 EUR/USD to build so you might find it useful.









Arduino Breath Controller for Cheap (USB-MIDI)


Admit it, you always wanted to play around with a breath controller but couldn't justify the expense. Well, you have no excuse now. By Costis.



www.hackster.io


----------

